# DOHA | Projects & Construction



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Qatar


Doha in the future








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abdulaziz979/1899166401/

*Top projects in Doha*
DOHA | Oryx Tower | 600m | 1969ft | Pro










DOHA | Doha Tower | 570m | 1870ft | 108 fl | On hold
DOHA | Qatar National Bank HQ | 510m | 1673ft | 61 fl | On hold
DOHA | The Constellation | 500m | 1640ft | 20 fl | Pro
DOHA | Qatar Industries QI Tower | 466m | 83fl | App‎
DOHA | Dubai Towers | 437m | 1434ft | 88 fl | On hold
DOHA | Al Quds Endowment Tower | 420m | 1378ft | 100 fl | On hold
DOHA| Kamal mixed-use development | 408m | 79fl | App
---
Photos by amrja


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylemcdonald/5226417209/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DOHA | Palm Towers | 245m | 57 fl x 2 | T/O


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Pearl-Qatar Development*



Qatar Son 333 said:


> From flickr (August 2010)


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*w:nuts:w

huge projects of Qatar* :applause:


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

What's the reason to build this in a city of maybe 400 000 (natives at 30 % of the total population)?? Get me informed...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^The city population has passed more than 1.2 million already.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

QatPhils said:


> ^^The city population has passed more than 1.2 million already.


And how much of this are really people that settled down in Qatar? I guess that at least 50 % are guest workers that live somewhere in sheds saving every coin to send back to Pakistan or India and do not participate in any city life. Even though hole Qatar has just 1,696,563. Regarding the WC 2022 it would be comparably if you would build 10 soccer arenas in a borough of Berlin, Paris London or Moscow. For me this scales are unbelievable and highly unbalanced.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

That skyline is absolutely stunning. While I don't think the 2022 World Cup games should be in Qatar, i will say this city is one of the most futuristic cities in the world and its skyline is a testament to that.


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> That skyline is absolutely stunning. While I don't think the 2022 World Cup games should be in Qatar, i will say this city is one of the most futuristic cities in the world and its skyline is a testament to that.


+1 Absolutly

What is the population in Doha Metro, 400,000 or 1.200,000?

Wikipedia say:

a) 1.696,563 [Qatar]
b) 1.723,064 [Doha Metro]

I don't understand ... hno:


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylemcdonald/5226417209/


Awesome !!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

miguelquirarte said:


> +1 Absolutly
> 
> What is the population in Doha Metro, 400,000 or 1.200,000?
> 
> ...


The population of Qatar fluctuates wildly because so many people there are temporary workers. The city could very well have 1.7 million people one month but 1.2 the next. Most of these workers are extremely poor and sent back once their labor is done. In my opinion, Qatar's population is closer to the 840,000 given by the CIA World Factbook. Qatar's preliminary numbers say 1.69 million but these numbers are preliminary and i have no clue as to their methodology. Either way nowhere near this many hold Qatari citizenship. So Do they count migrant workers in the numbers? What about those that already left, are they still counted? Doha's population is probably less than 840k on average but still fluctuates above that very often.


----------



## Ulyssis (Nov 5, 2010)

Isek said:


> And how much of this are really people that settled down in Qatar? I guess that at least 50 % are guest workers that live somewhere in sheds saving every coin to send back to Pakistan or India and do not participate in any city life. Even though hole Qatar has just 1,696,563. Regarding the WC 2022 it would be comparably if you would build 10 soccer arenas in a borough of Berlin, Paris London or Moscow. For me this scales are unbelievable and highly unbalanced.


Well, Moscow has 6 to 10 times more population. London- if you mean city of London- too.
So I guess, Lisbon or Prague will do. Should they have all that oil underground, of course...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fielmich/5117304237/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marknhenry/5131200888/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinz_ong/5098734119/


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Mar 13, 2009)

DOHA | Doha Tower and Convention Cente| 570m | 1870ft | 112 fl | On hold










02/2010 (the convention center is U/C)


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bravo Doha :cheers2:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Qatar National Convention Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/concerto-live/4986716481/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuttotutto/3530852498/


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> The population of Qatar fluctuates wildly because so many people there are temporary workers. The city could very well have 1.7 million people one month but 1.2 the next. Most of these workers are extremely poor and sent back once their labor is done. In my opinion, Qatar's population is closer to the 840,000 given by the CIA World Factbook. Qatar's preliminary numbers say 1.69 million but these numbers are preliminary and i have no clue as to their methodology. Either way nowhere near this many hold Qatari citizenship. So Do they count migrant workers in the numbers? What about those that already left, are they still counted? Doha's population is probably less than 840k on average but still fluctuates above that very often.


Thank U "Manitopiaaa" ...


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

This city is amazing!


----------



## psicom (Jan 27, 2010)

what a fantastic skyline... the most futuristic skyline in the world i think... but and but... same as dubai... nobody is occupying , nobody will occupy the buildings ... useless skyline... my opinion...


----------



## psicom (Jan 27, 2010)

this skyline is good for the countries like china, brazil, usa, india and the likes... total waste of money.... but who i am to care .... uhm... but great though


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sniper Wolf said:


> DOHA | Doha Tower and Convention Cente| 570m | 1870ft | 112 fl | On hold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kubura (Dec 15, 2009)

Very impresive !


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah (Aug 17, 2008)

Go Doha U Rock


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PROPOSED: DOHA | Dubai Towers | 437m | 1434ft | 88 fl*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Woqood Tower | 172m | 30 fl‎*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifeisboring/5293290562/in/photostream/



>


----------



## Mellas (Mar 27, 2011)

Waste of money..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Al Faisal Tower | 227m | 52 fl *











Halawala said:


> A city for cars by dls14, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Intercontinental Hotel West Bay | 220m | 59 fl *












Halawala said:


> It should be renamed to "Intercontinental Hotel West Bay, Doha" and Its 220 m tall.
> 
> Work resumed some months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Qatar International Islamic Bank Tower | 200m+ | 44 fl *





















>


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Heart of the matter *
An ambitious development in high-rise Doha harks back to Qatar's traditional low-rise lifestyle 
2 April 2011
Financial Times


Link : http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/63f7eca0-5b20-11e0-b2a1-00144feab49a.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Al Baker Executive Towers | 220m+ | 48 fl + 51 fl*












Halawala said:


> Latest updates (from Weld el Dafna)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Again, why are you posting content in here that has already been posted in a dedicated thread in the same section?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> *Doha Festival City construction to begin next month*
> Muzaffar Rizvi 28 March 2011
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins.../March/business_March503.xml&section=business
> 
> ...


*Doha Festival City*
http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-11587-165bn-doha-festival-city-begins-construction/


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful pics...:applause:


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

LUSAIL CITY

Covering over 35 square kilometers, accommodating up to 200,000 people and with an estimated budget of $5 billion, Lusail is one of the largest developments in the region. Situated in the North of Doha, this breathtaking city expansion will transform the existing raw tidal flats north of the Ritz-Carlton Hotel and dramatically change the economic and physical profile of Qatar for the better. 

'The launch of Lusail is a major milestone in Qatar's development. It will generate significant economic diversification which in turn will create great opportunities for our nation and the wider region.' 

Mr. Al Ansari, is proud of the effective blend of financial acumen, environmentally friendly development policies and social responsibility that Lusail Development represents. 'Lusail will be a unique, vibrant development, master-planned to complement and support other developments in Qatar and promote the sustained growth of our nation,' he said. 

Lusail Development will include a large blue water lagoon with two marinas, major residential areas providing quality, high and low density housing to meet all needs, extensive commercial districts and mixed-use areas, comprehensive leisure and entertainment facilities including two golf courses and an entertainment district, naturally functional silt-free beaches as well as all the necessary social amenities such as mosques, parks, schools, shopping centres and medical centres. 

Mr. Al Ansari explained the thinking behind the development. 'The whole development, by encouraging inbound investment and providing world class living and working environments, will stimulate the local economy. It has been a collaborative process and is a prime example of what can be achieved through effective partnerships across the private and public sectors.' 

Contracts for the implementation of the necessary infrastructure have already been awarded and on site work on Lusail is due to start by early 2006. Conceived as a phased development, the Lusail project has been carefully planned around the concept of Districts in order to provide enhanced, state of the art living and working environments that celebrate traditional Qatari and Islamic architecture and foster community values. 

The commercial districts have been designed to provide a comprehensive range of appropriate premises for major multi-nationals as well as local entrepreneurs and small to medium enterprises with an architectural character suitable for a new urban community such as pedestrian-friendly streets, parks, shaded areas, restaurants, shops and easy access to transport facilities. 

Lusail Development has been conceptualized and planned down to the last detail by recognized leaders in their fields who are qualified in every aspect of the design, planning, construction and management of real estate developments. It will appeal to investors from Qatar and the international community who are interested in property opportunities that will, in addition to world-class design, benefit from best practice professional management that will ensure that the integrity, value and viability of their investment is maintained over the long term. 

The first phase of the development, The Marina District, a high density mixed-use area comprising residential towers, attractive waterfront features and community amenities, will be open for sales enquiries immediately on the launch of Lusail. 

The launch of the Lusail Development comes at a time when the property market in Qatar is experiencing a boom, with recent forecasts suggesting that billions of US dollars worth of investments will be channeled into the country over the next eight years.


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

Lusail City Project


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

Pearl Qatar - Latest Pictures


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

*Musheireb Development*

Qatar Foundation has formed in March 2008 a new real estate company known as Dohaland Company aimed at redeveloping the old urban centre of Doha into a mixed-used district inspired by traditional Arabic & Islamic architecture. The Heart of Doha Project is an ambitious project of urban renewal that covers approximately 35 hectares in the center of the city. By advocating simple design principles such as respect for topography and ecology, thoughtful adaptation of regional norms and environmental strategies, and promotion of contemporaneity rooted in heritage, the Heart of Doha aspires to regenerate the historic core of the city and to act as a stimulus for future wider city renaissance. Its ultimate objective, however, is to propose a new paradigm of architecture and planning for the cities of the Arabian Gulf.


----------



## builduae (Jun 18, 2011)

*Running projects*

Hey can someone help by listing the projects that are actually running there now. I can see only the following running:
1. Barwa Commercial District
2. Dohaland
3. International Airport Doha
are there any other projects running?


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

*Doha Metro (Qatar Railways)*

Project Name: Doha Metro (Qatar Railways)
Budget: unspecified (multi-billion)
Date: 2011-2018
Location: Doha and Greater Doha
Developer: Qatari Diar in cooperation with Duetch Bahn

The Qatari government has agreed on a long-term cooperation with Deutsche Bahn aimed at setting up a modern integrated railway system in Qatar, and a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to that effect was signed by the investment company Qatari Diar and DB ML AG in Doha at the end of August. DB will develop the conceptual design and provide consultancy services for these plans, which are based on a multi-billion dollar project cluster involving the establishment of an efficient local transport system in as well as the development of international freight and passenger lines, including a possible high-speed rail link to Bahrein. DB is not expected to make any financial contribution, but will merely provide its own expertise to help set up competitive railway infrastructure. “This agreement clearly demonstrates the strength of our integrated group and the excellent reputation our railway know-how enjoys in other countries,” commented Dr. Otto Wiesheu, Member of the Deutsche Bahn AG Board of Management for Economic and Political Affairs and Chairman of the Supervisory Board of DB International GmbH.

The Emir of the State of Qatar, HH Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani, is intensely involved in the conception and establishment of this integrated transport concept for Qatar and wishes to ensure the best possible coordination and consolidation of an integrated railway with systems that are already being planned. Providing comfortable links to neighbouring countries in the Gulf Cooperation Council is a further aspect which is of personal importance to HH the Emir. Therefore the planned “Friendship Bridge” between Qatar and Bahrein will not only carry road traffic, but also includes the vision of a high-speed rail line.

“We are looking forward to working closely with Deutsche Bahn, one of the world’s leading transportation and logistics companies, to integrate a state-of-the-art rail system for Qatar,” stated Mr. Ghanim bin Saad al Saad, CEO of Qatari Diar. “We are excited to have the opportunity to work with Qatari Diar on the integrated railway network and to prove once again our international experience,” added Martin Bay, Chairman of DB International and representative of Deutsche Bahn AG. “We are looking forward to solve this task, which clearly shows Qatar’s vision and ambition.”

A joint project group comprising around 60 transport experts and planning engineers from DB International GmbH will draw up various planning options and track layouts for several different transport systems in cooperation with the Qatari partner:

The east coast rail link, a passenger and freight railway linking Ras Laffan industrial complex with the new port in Mesaieed via Doha. The high speed link between the new international airport and Doha city centre and across the planned causeway bridge to Manama in Bahrain. The expressway based on the GCC rail studies, which will provide a freight rail link between Qatar and the border to Saudi Arabia. The Doha Metro Network, which will ultimately consist of six Metro lines. In the city centre, the lines will run underground. People mover networks for the local transport sector, as contained in the individual urban development plans e.g. for Lusail, Westbay and Education City. The integrated rail network will be planned using state-of-the-art technology and the latest transport systems in order to meet the high standards of comfort and environment friendliness demanded by the Qatari government. After the completion of the planning phase the findings will be presented to HH the Emir of Qatar and his government early in the year 2009.


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

*NEW DOHA PORT*

Client | New Doha Port Project Steering Committee Estimated Value: 7bn USD

New Doha Port 
Consultants | Main Consultant: Scott Wilson Group (Conceptual Design)
Main Consultant: Royal Haskoning (Master Plan)
Main Consultant: Worley Parsons (Detailed Design)
Main Consultant: Cowi & Partners
Main Consultant: Consult Maunsell (Project Manager)

Country | Qatar 
Category | Marine 
Project Type | 
Project Duration | From: Q1 2011 Estimated
To: Q1 2023 Estimated 
Status | Design 
Scope | The scope of work includes construction of new Doha port located in Economic Zone 3, Al Wakra, and will be linked to the mainland by an 8.5 km long trestle bridge. The port will cover an area of 20 square kilometres. The scope also includes construction of five general cargo terminals and berths, four container terminals and berths, a roll-on/roll-off (Ro/Ro) berth, an administration and customs complex as well as a berthing area for tugs and pilot boats. 
Schedule | Nine consortiums submitted bids for the first major contraction contract. The contract will have excavation works, building 8 kilometres of quay wall and a 5km-long rubble breakwater. 
Remark | The first phase of the project will give the port a capacity of 2 million 20-foot equivalent units per year 2014.


----------



## fishermall (Jul 1, 2011)

nazrey said:


> DOHA | Palm Towers | 245m | 57 fl x 2 | T/O


The building is like a condom :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Palm Towers*

Doha New Towers Coolscan 9000 ED Revisited by Doha Sam, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Doha está em construção


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

nihad said:


> Pearl Qatar - Latest Pictures


Parece cidades latina colonizada por espanhol


----------



## daniel_hermès (Jul 29, 2011)

It´ll never be like Dubai :laugh:


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Qatar National Convention Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.flickr.com/photos/modernishfather/6331243494/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> * Qatar International Islamic Bank Tower | 200m+ | 44 fl *











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mueble_de_espana/6543137099/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kylemcdonald/5226417209/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mueble_de_espana/6543139921/



> On Hold Project as of Jan 2012
> *DOHA | Dubai Towers | 437m | 1434ft | 88 fl*


----------



## M.VARNEY (Jan 26, 2011)

*DCC*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mueble_de_espana/6543139921/


wOULD BE GOOD TO INCLUDE THE DOHA CONVENTION CENTER TOWER AT 515METERS which will become in top10 in the world when complete by 2014 end {release this year end }


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Doha skyline by APIstudyabroad, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Sidra Medical and Research Hospital
> 
> Highway by cumulo-nimbus, on Flickr
> 
> ...































Emi Ang said:


> Excellent that video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/i7aman/6925613081/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6788185034/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogue0129/6928636053/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*QCC to Organize Seminar on New Doha Port *

Doha, February 26 (QNA) - The Qatar Chamber of Commerce and Industry will organize an informational seminar next Wednesday on future projects for the New Doha Port in partnership with the port project's steering committee.

The Chamber announced in a statement today that the seminar will showcase the strategy pertaining to execution of the project's contracts and qualifying national firms to implement them, in addition to the announcement of the inauguration of 20 projects in different fields like dredging, reclamation, and breakwaters.

The seminar will also feature the announcement of the purchase of needed equipment and machinery required for the project as well as their installation and maintenance. The new infrastructure projects required by the new port will also be announced at the seminar.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Sidra Medical and Research Center









http://pcparch.com/project/sidra-medical-and-research-center


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

doha real estate i need a information , please contact me , send a message


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The view new hospital


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn, that hospital looks like a 5-star hotel!


----------

